# Waarom drager en niet dragers?



## jazyk

In een tekst over wasberen staat: De dieren zijn drager van spoelwormen die hersenschade kunnen veroorzaken bij kinderen.

Mijn vraag is: waarom drager en niet dragers?

Dank je hartelijk.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Heel interessante vraag ...waarop ik heb niet het antwoord!

Google vindt 2800 maal "zijn dragers van", bijv.:
_ - Chromosomen zijn *dragers* van erfelijke eigenschappen
- Vrouwen zijn *dragers* van verandering en ontwikkeling_

maar ook 2190 maal "zijn drager van", bijv.:
_ - 100 000 Belgen zijn *drager* van het hepatitis C-virus
- Beide ouders zijn *drager* van de afwijking

_Wynn


----------



## L.J90

..waarop ik niet het antwoord *heb.*

Ik eigenlijk ook niet echt. Voor mij zijn beide opties goed.
De dieren zijn drager van spoelwormen die hersenschade kunnen veroorzaken bij kinderen.
_of:_
De dieren zijn dragers van spoelwormen die hersenschade kunnen veroorzaken bij kinderen.

Geen verschil in betekenis als je het mij vraagt.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb ook niet echt een oplossing, alhoewel in deze context het enkelvoud mij "beter" lijkt, er is namelijk maar "1 type" drager, namelijk een drager van spoelwormen. Maar ik ga hier geen geld op inzetten.

Nu ben ik mij wel aan het afvragen of er een (mogelijk) verschil is tussen de volgende zinnen:

1. De wasberen zijn drager van spoel- en lintwormen.
2. De wasberen zijn dragers van spoel- en lintwormen.

Zou het kunnnen dat in (1) de wasberen zowel spoel-als lintwormen hebben, terwijl in (2) de wasberen ofwel spoel- ofwel lintwormen hebben (ofwel beide??).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Ik denk dat het verschil ligt in 'de wasberen populatie (als geheel) is drager' of 'wasberen (als individuën) zijn dragers'.  
Ik moet toegeven dat, als ik de tweede zin lees, ik een beeld van een heleboel wasbeertjes met rugzakjes vol spoelwormen voor mijn geestesoog krijg.  
'Drager' klinkt mij veel beter in de oren.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

L.J90 said:


> ..waarop ik niet het antwoord *heb.*


 Bedankt voor de tip, L.J...

(Hopelijk heb ik op z'n minst dit bespreking ge"kickstart"!)

Wynn


----------



## moldo

Blijkbaar worden beide alternatieven in de praktijk gebruikt.

Naar mijn gevoel wordt enkelvoud gebruikt, omdat het een eigenschap betreft.

Veel Nederlanders zijn boer.
In plaats van: Veel Nederlanders zijn boeren.


----------



## Leon89

Ik denk dat het is omdat eht over een groep gaat, daardoor moet je met enkelvoud spreken. Heb dit afgelopen jaar ook wel gehad op t vwo maar weet niet meer hoe het heet xD


----------

